# Water/Drip pan replacement for MES 30



## Jave36 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hoping you all can help me out. My water/Drip pan has a hole in it, and I can't find a replacement anywhere. The appliance factory website had one but it was for a much larger model of smoker. Do any of you know where these can be found?


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 6, 2020)

I’d think straight from Masterbuilt. This may be the wrong one but give them a call. https://www.masterbuilt.com/products/9005100009-water-pan?_pos=1&_sid=33754e384&_ss=r


----------



## Jave36 (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.  They actually don't have any of the water pans for my model on their site.  I actually can't find any of that style water pan on their site (the one you linked is a uniform one, not one that's skinny on one end and deep on the other).  That' what is so perplexing about this, it's a pretty common part that no one seems to sell.


----------



## Jave36 (Aug 7, 2020)

Jave36 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  They actually don't have any of the water pans for my model on their site.  I actually can't find any of that style water pan on their site (the one you linked is a uniform one, not one that's skinny on one end and deep on the other).  That' what is so perplexing about this, it's a pretty common part that no one seems to sell.


Here is the note on one of the 3rd party websites. They still sell this smoker at multiple outlets, so I don't get it. Would putting a standard square pan on the bottom rack mess up the air/smoke flow and circulation?


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 7, 2020)

Have you called Masterbuilt directly?


----------



## Danabw (Aug 7, 2020)

Can't you just line it w/tin foil to catch any drippings? I put a half sheet of parchment paper in mine just to make clean-up a little easier. 

From what I've been told here by the gods of smoking, you should never put any water in the pan in the MES, interior is closed up tight enough that water doesn't help your smoke, it may hurt it.


----------



## Jave36 (Aug 8, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Have you called Masterbuilt directly?


Yes, they don't make it anymore unless you buy the whole smoker. Makes no sense.


----------



## Jave36 (Aug 8, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Can't you just line it w/tin foil to catch any drippings? I put a half sheet of parchment paper in mine just to make clean-up a little easier.
> 
> From what I've been told here by the gods of smoking, you should never put any water in the pan in the MES, interior is closed up tight enough that water doesn't help your smoke, it may hurt it.


Interesting. I haven't researched it in years since I bought it, but I remember the prevailing opinion was to always add water in the pan. I've been using a foil pan for water and to catch droppings, but it gets pricey because they don't hold up for long, and I'm curious if it disrupts the smoke and air having the bottom rack mostly covered.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 8, 2020)

Jave36 said:


> Interesting. I haven't researched it in years since I bought it, but I remember the prevailing opinion was to always add water in the pan. I've been using a foil pan for water and to catch droppings, but it gets pricey because they don't hold up for long, and I'm curious if it disrupts the smoke and air having the bottom rack mostly covered.


It's been firmly and clearly explained to me that you don't want water in the pan in an MES.

I think it was 

 SmokinAl
 or 

 Bearcarver
 who clued me in. If it wasn't either of them I'm sure they'll know who it was or can reconfirm.  :)

So I would suggest you just put a simple liner in the pan (tin foil, parchment paper, etc.) and forget about putting water into it.


----------



## Jave36 (Aug 8, 2020)

Danabw said:


> It's been firmly and clearly explained to me that you don't want water in the pan in an MES.
> 
> I think it was
> 
> ...


I'd definitely like to hear more about not using water. I thought humidity inside was critical?


----------



## Danabw (Aug 8, 2020)

As it was explained to me, the MES is such a sealed space that it doesn't need additional humidity. Here'a post from 

 Bearcarver
 on the subject:






						MES 30 + A-Maze-N-Smoker
					

Quote:  Assuming you got the AMNPS 5x8 which is made for the MES30, the smoker goes on the two rails just to the left of the heating unit. It is made to fit like a glove and you get good ventilation from below with the tray suspended on the rails. I leave my chip loader tray open about 2" to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Quote: "Just put the pan in empty to catch drips. Don't put any water in it. Putting water in a water pan in and MES does nothing good---Only bad.

The MES is insulated very good, so food won't dry out in it. The empty pan will eliminate high heat going directly at the bottom of your food, and it will catch some of the drips. That's all you need it to do."

I have been smoking w/out water in my pan since he told me and have had excellent results and better bark. Another problem that developed for me was that the steam from the water was rising and had created a gross black tar-like layer on the upper walls of my MES30. I've since cleaned that off, and haven't had it come back since I stopped putting water in the pan.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 8, 2020)

Most don't use water,  me included . That don't mean you can't if you want to . There is already enough moisture in an MES that you don't need it . Line the pan with foil and skip the water .


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 8, 2020)

Jave36 said:


> Yes, they don't make it anymore unless you buy the whole smoker. Makes no sense.


That’s astounding! I would be royally pissed off.


----------



## Jave36 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses. Don't have the pan anymore, but I'll put some foil on the bottom rack and see how it goes.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 8, 2020)

Jave36 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Don't have the pan anymore, but I'll put some foil on the bottom rack and see how it goes.


I think you're going to be happy w/your future smokes. One less thing to worry about/spill, and based on my experiences your results should be equivalent or better.


----------



## dr k (Aug 9, 2020)

Jave36 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Don't have the pan anymore, but I'll put some foil on the bottom rack and see how it goes.


Insulated smokers need less energy to maintain the same temp as a heavy guage noninsulated smoker that needs more air to burn fuel to maintain the same heat and the higher airflow has a drying effect. Without water in the pan you can see condesation on the windows just from meat juices so plenty of humidity to get smoke to stick to meat. Depending how loaded your smoker is in the Spring, Fall and Winter months people have  condesation dripping out of the bottom of the smoker without water in the pan. I never used water in an insulated smoker and I dont wrap meat and cook briskets, butts and ribs at 275. You can find disposable alum baking sheets and pans at the dollar tree and they have heavier gauge pans you can wrap the top side in foil for quick clean ups. Like the bottom grease pan. Measure or bring a rack with you. As long as heat can rise around the pan.


----------



## Jave36 (Aug 9, 2020)

dr k said:


> Insulated smokers need less energy to maintain the same temp as a heavy guage noninsulated smoker that needs more air to burn fuel to maintain the same heat and the higher airflow has a drying effect. Without water in the pan you can see condesation on the windows just from meat juices so plenty of humidity to get smoke to stick to meat. Depending how loaded your smoker is in the Spring, Fall and Winter months people have  condesation dripping out of the bottom of the smoker without water in the pan. I never used water in an insulated smoker and I dont wrap meat and cook briskets, butts and ribs at 275. You can find disposable alum baking sheets and pans at the dollar tree and they have heavier gauge pans you can wrap the top side in foil for quick clean ups. Like the bottom grease pan. Measure or bring a rack with you. As long as heat can rise around the pan.
> View attachment 457833


I'm sold. I'll try wrapping the bottom pan and using a foil pan like that. Was worried that foil pan would ruin the air flow and smoke flow, but looks like yours is set up just like I'd set up mine.


----------

